# Western Legal - Knight Ultra-Lite



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

It is going to happen... finally! I have been waiting for several weeks for Knight to make a modification to the Ultra-Lite that I ordered. I really wanted this light weight gun for hunting here in the west. And because of our ML rules I have to use open sights and cap ignition during the ML portion of the hunting season.

During the regular rifle season I can convert it back to a modern inline rifle with a scope and 209 ignition. While it will never replace the velocity, range, and energy that my Tikka Lite 300 Win Mag has, it's weight and looks are very comparable.

Knight has heavily contoured the barrel to rival the contour of a centerfire barrel and taken the heavy composite or laminate stock off and offered a realy strong Kevlar stock with aluminum internal bedding. Dropping the weight of the rifle to near 6#'s.










I would really like to share more but I have to wiat for the dang mail system to get the rifle here - but more will come later...

Another thought that comes to mind also is that with the developemnt of the Western Ultra-Lite it will also be possible to make the regular Mountaineer into a Western Legal rifle...

I know this whole thing is not all that important to the majority of ML hunters and shooters out the - but for us in the Pac Northwest - Great.

I know it is expensive in a lot of peoples minds, but for me it is well worth the investment. It is a lifetime, versitile, do everything gun. And really less expensive tha most of my centerfire rifles.

Yep!!! I am excited... :beer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Mike, it's great you will finally have a legal inline to use out there. 
I like the looks of the mountineer a lot. They are the only ones on the market today that I would give up one of my remingtons for.

 Al


----------

